# Is e-gate validity linked to residence visa expiry?



## expat28

My wife and I are currently out of the country on holiday returning on Jan 5th, however I am concerned she may not be allowed to re-enter due to my visa expiring while I am away (she is sponsored by me). 

To be specific
- I hold a British passport with current residence visa expiring 2nd Jan 2015.
- My wife holds an Indian passport with current residence visa expiring 30 March 2015
- We both have e-gate cards expiring July 2015

I understand that on arrival on 5th Jan my visa will be cancelled due to expiry, and I will be issued with a 30-day tourist visa. I also understand that at this point my wife will not be allowed to enter with her Indian passport given her sponsors visa has been cancelled.

An option I am considering is using the e-gate cards and bypassing the passport check altogether, but was wondering if the e-gate card validity is linked to residence visa expiry in any way?

Any assistance would be appreciated - this situation is really due to lack of foresight on my part!


----------



## BedouGirl

The e-gate card is most definitely linked to your visa.


----------



## rsinner

most likely she will not have a problem getting in but you may! It is not just a matter of entering on a tourist visa - the residence visa needs to be "properly" cancelled or renewed. I suggest that you consult your PRO before travelling.

The egate may or may not work. I had once a visa cancelled and then a new visa (from another company) issued. My egate card worked in AD (and I asked the egate people - whatever the agency is called- and they said I didn't need to renew). But the egate did not work in Dubai (my previous visa was in Dubai and the new one from AD).

Edited to add: just realised you are already travelling. Good luck is all I can say! still speak to your PRO.


----------

